# Intel 915 DRI

## frobie

I have made tremendous progress in getting my DRI to work on my intel 915.  I have come to a block in the road however.  The problem is I get this error in my xorg log.

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

I have emerged libdrm as well as x11-drm

I also uncommented

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

I am not sure what is wrong.  I have gone though as many forums and threads as I could find, but I cannot find an answer as everyone else who got this error does not mention how they fixed it, it just seems to have gone away by doing things I have already done.

----------

## rsteed

I actually just posted this into another thread. Maybe it will help you.

What kernel are you using? Try this if you are not using genkernel:

As root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

Then run:

```
make menuconfig
```

Menuconfig is one way to configure your kernel, the GUI way. Configure your kernel options as follows:

**NOTE** For: "Linux Kernel v2.6.15-gentoo-r1 Configuration"

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

        <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

        <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

        <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

        <M>     i915 driver
```

Do not change anything else. Once you have saved the changes, run this to compile and install your kernel.

```
make && make modules_install install
```

If this doesn't work. Post the output of "lspci" and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## frobie

/dev/agpgart

and

Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

are not selectable/

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *frobie wrote:*   

> /dev/agpgart
> 
> and
> 
> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 
> ...

 To be able to select them you have to mark off your graphic card in

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->
```

----------

## frobie

Here is the output of the lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Proces

sor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Exp

ress Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Gr

aphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Ex

press Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US

B UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US

B UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US

B UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US

B UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US

B2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (IC

H6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem

 Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev

 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE

 Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Contr

oller (rev 04)

06:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

06:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Co

ntroller

06:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia

 Controller

06:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI741

1, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139

C+ (rev 10)

```

Here is my xorg or at least the parts that are relevant.

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

#    Load       "drm"

#    Load       "synaptics"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i810"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    #After this line is everything I add and try

    Option      "Accel" "true"

    Option      "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

    Option      "VBERestore"    "true" 

    Option      "DRI"   "true"

    VideoRam    16384

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel i810"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       16

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## rsteed

You didn't include your kernel version. Which kernel are you running?

```
uname -a
```

----------

## frobie

2.6.15-gentoo-r1

----------

## frobie

Any ideas?  Anyone?

----------

## ageheim

Unload modules i915 and drm, load them again and post the dmesg (tail it) to show what version of i915 you are running.

----------

## Gremo

same chipset here. should you try xorg 7 (working) or http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_945G#Character_devices:_using_I915 (not yet tyed)

bye!

----------

